# C-model Frames



## tripple3 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok. I have heard there is a 1 year only "Double Diamond" C model in 1935 with straight seat stays and 1936 on is curved slightly.
Just like the B model straight bar 35 "DD" frame, 1 year only.
Am I getting this right?



 
This project sold immediately. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/38-schwinn-project.115877/


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm still learning...
BA and BC *Frames* pre WWII have slightly curved seat stays except 1935 Straight triangle rear end.
C model frames have these similar features with a less curved top bar; some have straight triangle rear end, some curved slightly.
Mine 1st 1936 straight back locking fork with Schwinn key. It works; but I don't use it.


 

 

 

 
The last pic is the 1935 Straight triangle rear end B frame.
Bikes are @REC 's


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 15, 2017)

Straight seat stays were mostly pre-36, but there are some later bikes (machine made small and tight serial number) that have them too. Getting rid of old stock I assume


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 15, 2017)

Autocycleplane said:


> Straight seat stays were mostly pre-36, but there are some later bikes (machine made small and tight serial number) that have them too. Getting rid of old stock I assume




Using up them rear triangles... some double bar roadsters have em too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Aug 15, 2017)

serial # believe to be 38


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's mine, patiently waiting to be painted.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 17, 2017)

Here's a good example of a non-35 C-model with the double diamond style straight seat stays. Not mine, cool SoCal collector sent me these photos


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2022)

Any more C-Model Schwinn pics to add???
1936 Electric, getting Better every day!


----------

